# What am i?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

This is Buck, husband of Sky.

Wow what a diff sunshine makes. This is my male bird who is married to my one other bird, a white homer. They are sitting on eggs now. I promised to get a better pic of my guy. any idea what he is? My first guess was lahore but only because they also have feathered legs. But I just recently became aware that there are other breeds that do too, so now i'm clueless.

and, what color is this? I'm all over the board. So I definitely get he is spread.....but is it blue or red? it could almost be either. and whats with the white? Is there a name for his coloring?

Oh and it was not me who hacked off his wings like that. I have never clipped wings but that seems really rough/short to me, or is that normal....? anyways he was found walking around the street like that. But he's a happy husband now with children on the way.

Oh and sorry I did ask about what he was in another thread but this picture is only 5 min old and the other picture didn't show what he looks like very well.

Sorry for all my questions....i'm thorough. Thanks for putting up with me you guys r the best


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI KIMBERLY, First thing I would tell you is this bird looks like a DEWLAP however the feathered feet are not dewlap, unless it has been bred into the breed.i will check the book of standards to see if that is so.As to color thats not as easy as one might think. This bird seems to have bronze and that can be differcult as there seems to many different bronze factors there 8 different bronzes.I would like to see the young that this bird produces it will be intresting. ..GEORGE


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I can see how you thought dewlap but it's just the picture ngle. He does have nice round head and a big forhead but his beak is longer then it looks in the angle of that photo.

after looking though countless pictures and Bill said tumbler in my other thread...I think he might be a Turkish tumbler. I really have no idea but I must have looked at hundreds of pics and I kept coming back to it. What do you think?

I will be sure to take baby pics  ....I too am very interested to see what comes out. Especially since I will only be letting them have babies once unless I upgrade and they will also be my first.  

Here are the Turkish tumbler pics I keep coming back to...

http://www.turkishtumblers.com/Takla1.htm

Thank you George


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Here u can see his beak better. Colors take a hit indoors tho.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI KIMBERLY, Now as I said earier that I would check the BOOK OF STANDARDS to see if they come with feathered feet,they do not. I have the book of standards in front of me and I have found a bird that fits your bird the SHAKHSHARLI it has the muffed feet and comes in a bronze color. This is a Syrian breed, and it is a tumbler. I have enjoyed looking for information on your bird. .GEORGE


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you a bunch I really do appreciate it....and I hate to contradict because I really do just wanna settle on an answer and u went to the trouble and all  But i dunno, I don't think thats it. His head is pretty different, round and robust while those look closer to my hen (even the males)......in the end though, he might just be a mix right? Wild goose chase...or should I say pigeon  

When two diff breeds mix will the babies take on the shape of one parent or the other or can they be a perfect mix of both (shape wise)? If it's the latter then it would make it really hard to guess if he was indeed a mix.

These are the best pics I found of the shakhsharlis (and there are more of the other colors too) - 

http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/ShakhsharliBronze.html

but they don't look the part to me and these were the bronze ones, the male looks feminine while my boy has that round boyish head....but thank you immensely still


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

archangel/england tumbler mix???


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Kimberly,

I have a female Shakhsharli. I got her in a bunch I rescued from a shelter and as near as I can tell that is what she is. She has the dark head with white spots, bronzy brown wings, white rump dark tail and the muffed feet with white toe feathers. I'll try to scare up a picture of her.

Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not a Shaksharli*

They are very long in wing, tail and body. Since the wings are clipped, you could not tell but it is too round of a bird.

This is just a muffed tumbler of some sort. Kite and bronze are common in these breeds.

Bill


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> They are very long in wing, tail and body. Since the wings are clipped, you could not tell but it is too round of a bird.
> 
> This is just a muffed tumbler of some sort. Kite and bronze are common in these breeds.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
Here is the bird I thought was a Shakhsharli. She has the white rump but it can't be seen in this picture. I probably have a mixed tumbler as well. Boo, here I thought I had a unique bird.

Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Let's see the picture, please*



Margarret said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> I have a female Shakhsharli. I got her in a bunch I rescued from a shelter and as near as I can tell that is what she is. She has the dark head with white spots, bronzy brown wings, white rump dark tail and the muffed feet with white toe feathers. I'll try to scare up a picture of her.
> 
> Margaret


Shaksharli or Sherazi Tumblers are not very common and I would expect them to be very rare in rescues. Anything is possible however. I'd like to see the bird.

They are long and graceful looking birds with a slightly arched neck, longish tail, grouse legged and with a color pattern that is rather opposite to pied. The head and tail is usually dark and they will have more white in the middle if that makes any sense. If I remember correctly, they also have a higher number of tail feathers than normal as do many of the high flying and tumbling breeds from the middle east. I don't remember ever seeing any of them with bronze but that doesn't mean that they don't have it.

I had them 25 years ago or so and am having to deal with this from memory but I do remember what they look like and have a good picture of them in Levi's Encyclopedia.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Well, that was pretty stupid of me*



Margarret said:


> Bill,
> Here is the bird I thought was a Shakhsharli. She has the white rump but it can't be seen in this picture. I probably have a mixed tumbler as well. Boo, here I thought I had a unique bird.
> 
> Margaret


I just looked back at your picture and realized that this is the bird you were referring to. It is unusual to say the least. It does not look like a Shaksharli to me but it does look like some type of tumbler. This bird could be a hybrid but maybe not. With 750 or so breeds of pigeons, it can be alittle overwhelming to know them all.

I'm going to look around a little and see what I can find. Very interesting looking bird.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Dewlaps are very large birds*



george simon said:


> HI KIMBERLY, Now as I said earier that I would check the BOOK OF STANDARDS to see if they come with feathered feet,they do not. I have the book of standards in front of me and I have found a bird that fits your bird the SHAKHSHARLI it has the muffed feet and comes in a bronze color. This is a Syrian breed, and it is a tumbler. I have enjoyed looking for information on your bird. .GEORGE


I had them way back when I was building a collection of Syrian and other breeds from the middle east. They are about double the size of normal pigeons. And they are definately clean legged and the dewlap or chin flap or whatever you want to call it is very noticeable.

Bill


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That bird is lovely, thank you for saving him from the mean streets!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The color is similar isn't it*



Kimberly_CA said:


> Thank you a bunch I really do appreciate it....and I hate to contradict because I really do just wanna settle on an answer and u went to the trouble and all  But i dunno, I don't think thats it. His head is pretty different, round and robust while those look closer to my hen (even the males)......in the end though, he might just be a mix right? Wild goose chase...or should I say pigeon
> 
> When two diff breeds mix will the babies take on the shape of one parent or the other or can they be a perfect mix of both (shape wise)? If it's the latter then it would make it really hard to guess if he was indeed a mix.
> 
> ...


The photos have alot more white than mine did but it is obviously quite variable and I only had a few. I have seen good photos of blacks and I had reds and yellows. I had not seen bronzes. They all seem to have the white patterns and always some dark in the face, mine were even darker.

Thanks for the pics. Cool.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Margaret, I don't think it's a hybrid*



Margarret said:


> Bill,
> Here is the bird I thought was a Shakhsharli. She has the white rump but it can't be seen in this picture. I probably have a mixed tumbler as well. Boo, here I thought I had a unique bird.
> 
> Margaret


This bird looks like something that someone set out to make. I can't say what it is but it has a strong resemblance to the Turkish Tumblers that someone had pics of. The bronze pattern is too good to be from a random breeding, I think.

I'm sure it's some kind of Tumbler and I'm pretty sure it's not a Sherazi or Shaksharli as they normally have alot of white and a somewhat different shape. They are longer and more upright with the swan look to their neck.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Kimberly*



Kimberly_CA said:


> This is Buck, husband of Sky.
> 
> Wow what a diff sunshine makes. This is my male bird who is married to my one other bird, a white homer. They are sitting on eggs now. I promised to get a better pic of my guy. any idea what he is? My first guess was lahore but only because they also have feathered legs. But I just recently became aware that there are other breeds that do too, so now i'm clueless.
> 
> ...


We've talked about this bird before and I'm still certain that it is some type of Muffed Tumbler and I would guess of English origin. There are short faces and long faces but the thickness of head and body suggests an English Muffed Tumbler. 

Bill


----------

